# no-pull dog harness



## Hollis OCardello (Jun 17, 2014)

After obedience class last night, we asked our trainer for help on tools that would "manage" dakotah's mindless pulling while on walks. We tried everything (choke collar, prong collar, halti, to no avail, newtrix doesn't fit on his head because of the shape, etc) all combined with training and more training, of course. She suggested a sporn no-pull harness, which looks like this:

She lent us the harness for a week to try it out, and so far on one little walk it works pretty well.... just wondering if it's because of the "novelty" of it all, and when he gets used to the system he'll still pull like a freight train

do any of you have any experience with one of these "no-pull" harnesses?... should we buy it? we are desperate to give his "naked neck" a break so the fur can grow back...

thank you!
__________________
"Let Thy Food Be Thy Medicine"

Take nothing but pictures, leave nothing but footprints.

 ~Akitas Are Love~


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had two "no-pull" harnesses, one was a sporn halter and the other was one of those "attach leash in front" harnesses. Both were completely ruined within a month.
In my experience they aren't very durable or reliable (and when my dog saw another dog or an animal he still pulled). I just use a really durable 2 inch wide collar now.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I use a prong backed up with a slip collar. Keep in mind the prong needs to be fitted and placed properly for it to work. Don't just toss one on your dog and expect it to do miracles. Learn how to fit it and use it properly. The last thing you want is to have an accident due to weak equipment. If you do decide to go with a no pull harness, make sure you back it up with a strong collar just in case of failure.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a trainer who used this method. I am not sure how you feel about training with treats, but this worked for me. I still use this method, though I give treats out sporadically now.

Walk on Loose Leash, Part 1: Choose the Right Walking Pace and Make It Clear Pulling Doesn?t Work | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I like 2 inch martingale collars now. I trained my boy first using a prong. Now he is good with that. You should also use a slip or something to attach to the harness and prongs to their regular collar a well like redog mentioned. Harness and prongs can slip and break so you need a backup. I'm not a fan of harness that attack on the back. They increase pulling typically. Front attaching harness as better for training.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Be careful with front clip harnesses (which many no-pull harnesses are). They can rub pretty badly on broad-chested dogs, and if you have a dog prone to lunging, you run the risk of shoulder injury.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

ames said:


> I like 2 inch martingale collars now. I trained my boy first using a prong. Now he is good with that. You should also use a slip or something to attach to the harness and prongs to their regular collar a well like redog mentioned. Harness and prongs can slip and break so you need a backup. I'm not a fan of harness that attack on the back. They increase pulling typically. Front attaching harness as better for training.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


Back-clip or traditional harnesses don't necessarily encourage pulling, they just make it more comfortable to do so. Additionally, a dog who has been trained to walk with a loose lead on a flat collar responds to the pressure on the neck. In a harness, a tight lead doesn't put pressure on the neck and dogs don't generalize well. You can train a dog to walk with a loose lead in a harness just as effectively as you can on a flat collar, you just might need to start from scratch and treat it like a totally separate behavior.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I used the sense-ation harness front ring no-pull and really liked it. Eventually we transitioned to a 1 3/4 - 2 inch leather collar.

I had tried the prong...and she still pulled on it and it scratched up her neck. I put the safety caps on and she seemed to care even less about pulling on it. Maybe my prong technique was off; but the harness just seemed to work better for us.

I'm sure it's a "whatever works best for each individual dog and handler pair" sort of thing.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

If your dog is a pulling dog, channel that tendency and train her to weight pull....Maybe it won't solve your fun walk pulling problem, but at least your frustration level with the perception of pulling ( pulling = bad) will change...


----------

